# my fitness pal?



## donnarobinson

I'm really trying to lose weight struggling and need some motivation anyone use my fitness pal? And want to share meals on there ? Xx


----------



## caz_hills

It's fantatsic! Although it shocked me when I rrslised how many calories are in what I was eating! I found losing weight after my son was born was easier when I used the 30 day shred which is a dvd and it is 25 minutes a day so I could fit it in.

I now use www.fitnessblender.com which has free exercise workouts on it and is fab!


----------



## bookworm0901

I use myfitnesspal!! I've been doing it since Jan. 27th and I've lost 25 lbs. I haven't exercised at all but with 2 kids that don't STTN, I'm exhausted. Sounds like a bunch of excuses and I want to start exercising too, but myfitnesspal has been amazing.

I really don't have any awesome meals to share though because I honestly didn't really change my eating habits much. I eat the same foods, just less. I do make better choices (grilled instead of fried, salad instead of fries, etc.). I also set it to 1 lb per week to lose because I wanted to do a slow and steady weight loss and it worked because I'm losing weight without being starving. 

One meal is oatmeal, with a tsp of butter and sugar. It's filling, around 180 calories, and it helps with breastmilk production.

I dunno if you ever go to reddit, but there is a subreddit called "1200 is plenty" with a million ideas for low cal meals. It's www.reddit.com/r/1200isplenty


----------



## donnarobinson

Can i add you as a friend on there jist for some support :) thanks for ur help x


----------



## Gym knickers

I've started using it this week! I'm not being too ridgid tbh because I'm BFing my 4 month old but I'm on 1400 cal a day to get down from 9.13 to 9.4 by August. I'm also running twice a week when the girls are in bed, walking dog every day and I'm doing this 30 day squat challenge thing so hopefully will get there! It's great to keep track of what your eating! Haven't weighed yet so don't know if I've lost much but I feel like I have! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I've been using it almost every day since I had DD, and lost over 40 lbs with it! My diary is open and I try to stay around 1200 calories a day - feel free to add me! :flower:


----------



## MommyJogger

Is there a way to add bf as an "exercise" on myfitnesspal? It seems a little crazy to have myself running 6 days a week and weight training and it still tells me to stick to 1200 calories.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

MommyJogger said:


> Is there a way to add bf as an "exercise" on myfitnesspal? It seems a little crazy to have myself running 6 days a week and weight training and it still tells me to stick to 1200 calories.

I've never done it personally, but I think you can look up breastfeeding and add it to your diary like you would a food or drink item, and it will deduct the calories burned for you. Also, the way MFP is set up is that you input your weekly goal, and it tells you how many calories to eat to reach that goal. Any earned exercise calories are supposed to be eaten back (although I usually only do about half just to cover any inaccuracies with burned amount). If you add your exercises to the exercise diary, it will credit those calories to your daily goal so that you can eat more than 1200 calories. :flower:

Or you can just switch your activity level to something higher, and it will automatically give you a higher calorie allowance every day without having to add exercises.


----------



## MommyJogger

Thank you! I've never been good at figuring these app things out. I've been trying to change my settings to reflect stuff before starting the diary, but it sounds like the diary is where I need to go to do it.


----------



## ishvisahaani

caz_hills said:


> It's fantatsic! Although it shocked me when I rrslised how many calories are in what I was eating! I found losing weight after my son was born was easier when I used the 30 day shred which is a dvd and it is 25 minutes a day so I could fit it in.
> 
> I now use www.fitnessblender.com which has free exercise workouts on it and is fab!

I like fitnessblender and their videos.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks I'll add u now x j
x


----------



## bookworm0901

How you've been doing on my fitness pal, hun?


----------

